# What size small square bale and why



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi I was wondering what size small square bale everybody was making and why? I have planes to start sell a few squar bales next season and was going to build me a acumalator grapler this winter and was wondering what the best size would be to start with.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Ranger518 said:


> Hi I was wondering what size small square bale everybody was making and why? I have planes to start sell a few squar bales next season and was going to build me a acumalator grapler this winter and was wondering what the best size would be to start with.


Most small sq bales are 14x18x? (length depends on what weight you want) there are also some that are 16x18x? these will be heavier for the same length. Most horse owners buy the former.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Go with whatever is popular in your locale. Bale size/weight preferences are very regional.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry they will be 14 x 18 I'm just not sure on what the best length to make them will be as there are very few people that sell square bales around here.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

34''-36'' lengths is normal for stacking bales 14 X 18 with twine down & up on bales


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd go with the 34"-36" like Jim said.....that seems to be the most popular size because that's what folks make nowadays.....a few years ago you couldn't give a bale away 34"...... Same thing with rolls, used to be a 6' bale was SOP....now it's 50-54" HERE. It's kinda like the ole "Moon Pie Theory". Just keep the price the same but keep downsizing the product.....works both ways. 
As for me, I make a 42" bale because that's what our automated equipment likes, so that's what I really like


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It seems with hay you can charge more for it the smaller you get. So I suggest bread loaf size bales. I kid. I used to go for 39 inches. That seemed to work best with our NH stacker. Because if for some reason if a bale was an inch or so longer or shorter it still would stack well.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

36-38" cuz that's the way we've always done it!


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

41" for my stack wagon is what works best


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> 36-38" cuz that's the way we've always done it!


You have been doing it wrong! It needs to be 39 as that is the way I always did it. Just joking. I like your answer.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Good deal. I guess I will base my grappler for 36" bales and give my selfs some room to allow for longer bales up to 42" or so if I end up making longer bales in the future.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

36" because of shipping. All machinery out there will run that with ease.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I run 34-36 in bales because I use tie bales. [email protected] 36" bales= 4 @ 18" wide bales









73, Mark


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

Kinda off subject, but can anybody explain the purpose of a 3string bale. Someone told me they weigh 110lbs. Kinda rules out the sale to the old lady with 2 horses


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Efficient and still able to handle by hand. Back when my Dad used to put the hay up loose and then have the stationary baler brought in bale weights were that. Bagged feed was still 100 lbs when I was lumping them. Used to be 100 lbs was standard. Out my way used to see only straw and alfalfa in 3string. When I worked out West it 3 string was all I saw.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Lookup 3 string squeeze blocks and you will understand why. Before the days of big balers that was the easiest way to handle hay. Load 8 blocks and you have a full truck load. Idealy the bales are never handled by hand.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I shoot for a 38 inch bale and err on the side of being a little longer than shorter. I'm running a bale bandit which will work with a 36 inch bale but if you get a bale that is just a touch shorter than that and it ends up on the corners the strap will slip off. Since every bale won't be the exact length and may vary an inch or two a target of 38 inches works well.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

One bale long = two bales wide approx. Easy for criss crossing and tying loads together.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

In days gone by, I used to only aim for 36 inch bales to be a 1x2 modular tie for stacking as others have outlined.

When I got a Bandit which needs an absolute minimum of a 37 inch bale, I did as Farmer Cline did and now aim for a 38 inch bale. (the Bandit can go up to 42 inches as Dawg bales).\

I also bale straw from time-to-time for use in straw bale houses and these are baled to different lengths to suit the walls being built. Some are baled at half lengths to allow half-bonding like bricks in a wall. I have also baled some at about 15 inches to sell to people with guinea pigs or rabbits. These customers only take one or two at a time but pay full fare.

A Baron on the other hand uses a 32 inch bale (which is supposed to extend to 35 inch after compression).

So the short answer is I bale according to the market and/or the bale handling equipment.


----------

